

My Incredibly Important Thoughts on OccupyWallSt and its Spawn - mlewis
http://idlynx.com/wordpress/2011/10/11/important-thoughts-on-occupywallst/#.TpSBSPVmxN0.hackernews

======
mlewis
The startup community has a responsibility as the go-between for the corporate
world and average man. We have the luxury of identifying with both groups in
certain ways, and thus we can play a pivotal role as intermediaries. What are
your thoughts?

